# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Κόμβοι Γλυφάδας, Ελληνικού, Αργυρούπολης, Ηλιούπολης

## Cha0s

Αναφορές για αυτές τις περιοχές ας γίνονται εδώ να τα έχουμε μαζεμένα.  ::

----------


## ice

Λογο Αερα εχει πεσει το λινκ του Mezger 

Τα δικα μου ακλονητα (φτου να μην τα ματιασω)

----------


## Cha0s

Άντε να τα γράψω και εγώ εδώ  :: 

Το link με Digeni & Kasihari υπολειτουργούν λόγω της κακοκαιρίας.

Σήμερα ενδέχεται να τα σενιάρω.

Το Link με koki δεν κατάλαβε πραγματικά τίποτα!
Μην πω ότι ανέβηκε και το snr οσο έβρεχε  ::  :: 

O Sinonick είναι πάλι Up από σήμερα το πρωί.
Μετά από διακοπή ρέυματος το filesystem του ήθελε ιδιέταιρη φροντίδα για να bootάρει ο router του  ::  

Και ελπίζω αρκετά σύντομα (μόλις βρω ένα τροφοδοτικό ATX) θα στηθεί και ο κόμβος στο σπίτι του αδερφού μου στην Άνω Γλυφάδα και θα βγει link με τον sinonick.


Αυτά  ::

----------


## koki

Ρε με συγκινήσατε. Θα φτιάξω το πιάτο μου. Αντε, άτιμα!  :: 

Μαλιστα παίζει να βρήκα τροπο να βάλω και νεο interface. Ποιος θα είναι ο τυχερός?? Ε??  :: 

Ατιμούτσικα!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Έντονο ενδιαφέρον υπάρχει από πλευράς μου για τις εξελίξεις στις περιοχές μιας και το ένα "πόδι" μου πατάει στην Αγ. Μαρίνα. 
Κάντε καμιά δοκιμή προς Αγ.Μαρίνα βρε παιδιά!

----------


## ice

mew ελα καμια φορα απο εδω να δεις τι χαλια ιδιομορφια εδαφους-πολυκατοικιων εχουμε με αποτελεσμα να εχει καταπληκτικη θεα προς λιμανι και περιχωρα και να μην βλεπει τιποτα στις κοντινες περιοχες .

Το πολεμαμε .

----------


## nvak

> mew ελα καμια φορα απο εδω να δεις τι χαλια ιδιομορφια εδαφους-πολυκατοικιων εχουμε με αποτελεσμα να εχει καταπληκτικη θεα προς λιμανι και περιχωρα και να μην βλεπει τιποτα στις κοντινες περιοχες .


Παντού τα ίδια είναι  ::  
Απέναντι βλέπεις άνετα. Δίπλα δεν βλέπεις  ::

----------


## koki

oh you must come visit us :>

----------


## Cha0s

Όπα εγώ βλέπω παντού!  :: 

Δεν έχω καμία ψηλότερη πολυκατοικία προς πουθενά!

Καμαρωτή καμαρωτή στέκη η δικιά μου ψηλότερα απόλες!

χαχαχα

Πληρώνω το αντίτιμο όμως να μην παίζει τίποτα πάνω από το κανάλι 10  ::

----------


## trooper_

Cha0s προς Βούλα μεριά δε πιάνεις τίποτα ε ?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Βασικά δεν έχω γυρίσει τίποτα προς εκεί γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάτι ενεργό...

Όταν ήταν ο Πάνος στο πανόραμα τον έπιανα σχετικά οκ...


Τώρα πλέον δεν μπορώ να στήσω άλλο interface λόγω χώρου και καναλιών.

Έχω ήδη 4 bb-links.




Και στο θέμα μας  :: 

Μπήκαν νέες αντιριδες όπου ολόκληρος να κρεμαστώ στον ιστό δεν κουνιέται καθόλου  ::  

Αλλάχτηκε λίγο η σειρά των κεραιών πάνω στον ιστό αλλά στις δοκιμές τώρα δεν μένω ευχαριστημένος και είναι λιγάκι αργά τώρα για αλλαγές...
Άυριο πάλι...

Στο link με digeni υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο pigtail το οποίο θα αλλάξω κάποια στιγμή οπότε λειτουργεί αλλά όχι με την καλύτερη δυνατή απόδοση.

Στο link με kasihari κατέβασα την κεραία λίγο πιο κάτω και φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποια βελτίωση αν και ο θόρυβος μου σκοτώνει το -80dB signal  :: 

Τα υπόλοιπα όπως ήταν, παίζουν άψογα.

Κατέβασα επίσης μόνιμα το AP και μένω μόνο bb-κόμβος αφού έτσι και αλλιώς δεν είχα και κανένα client.

Το AP όπως είπα θα μεταφερθεί σε νέο κόμβο στην Άνω Γλυφάδα.

Πάω για ύπνο  ::

----------


## nOiz

Αναφορά Apollo @ suncity 

Ο ιστός δίπλωσε στα δύο από τον αέρα, ένα πιάτο στράβωσε.

[Άσχετο] Αν δείτε τη θέα από την ταράτσα μας θα τρελαθείτε!!!  ::  [/Άσχετο]

----------


## viper7gr

> Ρε με συγκινήσατε. Θα φτιάξω το πιάτο μου. Αντε, άτιμα! 
> 
> Μαλιστα παίζει να βρήκα τροπο να βάλω και νεο interface. Ποιος θα είναι ο τυχερός?? Ε?? 
> 
> Ατιμούτσικα!


Με μενα εχω παρει και σειρα προτεραιοτητας[μεν ξεχνιομαστε]

----------


## Ifaistos

Μήπως είσαι λίγο...μακριούτσικα  ::   ::  
Είπαμε θα βγεί link με κάποιον από την περιοχή, αλλά...χαλαραααααααααά  ::  
O exoticom έλεισε το πρόβλημα που είχε με την πολυκατοικία και σήμερα αύριο θα είναι ξανά up, μια και χρειάζεται ένα upgrade του router.

Μια και υπάρχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον από Βούλα και ο Chaos είναι ο πιο κοντινός και με καλή θέα, μάλλον το If θα πρέπει να το "προγραμματίσουμε" για εκεί.

Πάντως για τον kasihari έχω αντίπωση ότι ακόμα και μετά την ανακατάταξη θα πρέπει να "κοιτάς" πιο ψηλά από ότι είναι αυτός, γιαυτό και ίσως το πρόβλημα...

----------


## koki

> Ρε με συγκινήσατε. Θα φτιάξω το πιάτο μου. Αντε, άτιμα! 
> 
> Μαλιστα παίζει να βρήκα τροπο να βάλω και νεο interface. Ποιος θα είναι ο τυχερός?? Ε?? 
> 
> Ατιμούτσικα!
> 
> 
> Με μενα εχω παρει και σειρα προτεραιοτητας[μεν ξεχνιομαστε]


Θα σε πληγωσω εαν σου πω ότι υπάρχουν τουλαχιστον 3 που έχουν σειρα πριν από εσένα? Οι δύο δε μαλλον ακόμα ενδιαφέρονται.

Θα δούμε, θα τα συζητήσουμε όλοι μαζί΄και ό,τι βγει.

----------


## koki

> Μήπως είσαι λίγο...μακριούτσικα   
> Είπαμε θα βγεί link με κάποιον από την περιοχή, αλλά...χαλαραααααααααά


Aυτό το θέμα ειναι μεγάλο. Εννοείται οι κοντινοί έχουν προτεραιότητα. Εάν δε γίνεται, βλέπουμε. Δεν ειναι τόσο δραματική η περίπτωση του Πειραιά, αν και συνιστώ Μανώλη.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Θα δούμε, θα τα συζητήσουμε όλοι μαζί΄και ό,τι βγει.



Δημοκρατικές Διαδικάσιες στο υπέρ-φέουδο ?  ::   ::   ::  
Τι το πέρασατε American Bar ?  ::   ::   ::  
Άντε για μαζευτείτε λίγο γιατί πολύ...αέρα πήρατε τις προηγούμενες μέρες  ::

----------


## koki

Γκουχ γκουχ..

----------


## alasondro

Σχετικά με τον κόμβο alasondro.

Αυτήν την στιγμή έχουμε ένα bb link με mew στην Καλλιθέα.
Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα έχουμε καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων και δευτερο bb με dsfαk που βρίσκεται κάτω Ηλιουπολη.Ο οποίος από client του Διγενή θα γυρίσει σε bb.
Παράλληλα υπάρχει AP με SSID AWMN-2922-AP που έχει τέσσερις πελάτες αυτήν την στιγμή.

Τέλος παλοιότερα είχαμε πιάσει το AP του ICE και υπήρχε πρόθεση για άλλο ένα BB link.Mετά από ένα πρόσφατο scan όμως δεν καταφέραμε να τον βρούμε ξανά.Το θέμα ερευνάται και ελπίζω σε κάτι καλό...

----------


## Cha0s

> Μια και υπάρχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον από Βούλα και ο Chaos είναι ο πιο κοντινός και με καλή θέα, μάλλον το If θα πρέπει να το "προγραμματίσουμε" για εκεί.
> 
> Πάντως για τον kasihari έχω αντίπωση ότι ακόμα και μετά την ανακατάταξη θα πρέπει να "κοιτάς" πιο ψηλά από ότι είναι αυτός, γιαυτό και ίσως το πρόβλημα...


Σε ποιο if αναφέρεσε;

Είπαμε θα στήσω στον αδερφό μου σύντομα και απο εκεί θα βγει κάτι σίγουρα για πιο Νότια.
Έχω όλη την ταράτσα του δικιά μου!  :: 

Υπάρχει ήδη ο εξοπλισμός από την μεριά του Sinonick όπου θα βγει bb-link.
Από μένα χθες κατέβασα το Cisco AP το οποίο θα πάει στον αδερφό μου μαζί με μία grid και routeropc.
Το μόνο που λείπει είναι ένα τροφοδοτικό για τον router και το στήσιμο!
ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!!!!  ::   ::  

Για τον Χάρη με πρόλαβε η Νύχτα χθες και δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω αρκετές δοκιμές με ύψη και βάθη να δω αν φταίει όντως το ύψος.

Λίγο πάντως που έπαιξα με τις μοίρες της κεραίας πιο χαμηλά δεν είδα βελτίωση...

----------


## giorgos_g

Hello πέδες , είμαι Άνω Γλυφάδα και ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξερώ τα κόλπα και θα ήθελα κάποια βοήθεια από κάποιον που ξέρει για να στήσουμε την κεραία και να κάνουμε της απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις.
Το σπίτι μου είναι λίγο πιο πάνω από το City Plaza, επάνω στην Ανθέων, υπάρχει κάποιος κοντά μου??

Το email μου είναι [email protected]
 ::

----------


## Cha0s

!!
Ανθέων;

Μια χαρά!

Στην πατρών (κάθετος της Ανθέων πιο πάνω από την Γούναρη) θα στήσω κόμβο σε λίγες μέρες.

Από εκεί που είσαι τώρα δύσκολο να πιάνεις κάποιον άλλον (εγώ το έβγαλα το AP μου και του sinonick είναι down μέχρι να στήσω τον καινούριο router του)

----------


## giorgos_g

Nice!! Όταν είναι έτοιμος ο κόμβος πες μου τι πρέπει να κάνω για να συνδεθώ!!

----------


## Viper

Καλημερα αν και ειμαι στην δουλεια με ενα μπουκαλι Sabuca μεσα μου.Ουτε ιερο δεν εχω ο ατιμος.Χε χεχε.Οταν θα ειναι ετοιμα μαλλον θα πρεπει να ενημερωθω και εγω το τι πρεπει να κανω και να καλυφθω απο τον χοντρο(ιδιοκτητη)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Όταν υπάρχουν νεότερα θα ενημερώσω όσους έχουν δείξει ενδιαφέρον από Γλυφάδα να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε.  ::

----------


## alasondro

News Flash....

Λοιπόν από σήμερα είναι σε λειτουργία το καινούργιο BB link με dsfak.
Πιστευω θα βοηθησει πολυ τους γύρω από dsfak κομβους για την έξοδο τους προς τα μέρη μας.
Σύντομα θα στηθούν και κάποια services στον κόμβο ελπίζω να προλάβω τώρα με την εξεταστική.

Αυτά τα ολίγα προς το παρόν...Θα ξαναενημερώσω σύντομα

----------


## koki

Kι εγώ να πω ότι το link με Painter ζει στα 70/100 περίπου, και επέρχεται βελτίωση.

----------


## nOiz

> Λοιπόν από σήμερα είναι σε λειτουργία το καινούργιο BB link με dsfak.


Με μας τι θα γίνει!?!?  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

Το AP είναι κάτω γιατί μας λείπει μια μούφα.Το απόγευμα θα είναι οκ
Ολο παράπονα είστε  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Από διγενή μεριά πάντως εδώ έρχεται μόνο το route του dsfak...

Το BGP επιλέγει άλλα Paths για καλύτερα ή παίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## dsfak

Λογικό είναι... διότι υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα με τον Alasondro και δεν παίζει το link.  ::  
Πάντως χθες το βράδυ παίζαμε μια χαρά που δουλεύανε και τα 2 links.  ::

----------


## vegos

> Από διγενή μεριά πάντως εδώ έρχεται μόνο το route του dsfak...
> 
> Το BGP επιλέγει άλλα Paths για καλύτερα ή παίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα;



θα παιρνες και από μένα routes, αλλά χτες ψόφησε μάλλον το interface προς Θανάση.

Η πρώτη απόπειρα να επανέλθει στη ζωή ήταν επιτυχής και έζησε για 7-8 ώρες. Από τότε και μετά δεν έχει απαντήσει σε ping pong tennis κλπ..

Αύριο το μεσημέρι, αν δε βρέχει, θα ανέβω μια ταράτσα για έλεγχο....

----------


## Cha0s

Οκ!

Can't Wait!  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Μια και το link rallyeman-β52 είναι down (και ίσως είναι για καιρό) και με δεδομένο ότι από/με Αγ. Μαρίνα έχουμε καλή οπτική και σήμα, μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες αναμένετε link με την περιοχή για να΄δούμε πως θα πάνε τα πράγματα.

----------


## Cha0s

Από που βγαίνουμε τώρα;

----------


## Ifaistos

pzach-mezger-ice-nakis-ee

----------


## koki

Εμείς βγαίνουμε κυρίως μέσω Painter- Π.Φάληρο(Στέφανος)(δε θυμάμαι nick)- philip633, για όσα είναι από κέντρο και κάτω (δυτικά κλπ) και κάποια βόρεια (πχ acn) και για τα άλλα βόρεια (πχ.ntua) μέσω pzach-mezger-κλπ.

Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει ένας άλφα καταμερισμός  ::

----------


## vegos

> Εμείς βγαίνουμε κυρίως μέσω Painter- Π.Φάληρο(Στέφανος)(δε θυμάμαι nick)- philip633, για όσα είναι από κέντρο και κάτω (δυτικά κλπ) και κάποια βόρεια (πχ acn) και για τα άλλα βόρεια (πχ.ntua) μέσω pzach-mezger-κλπ.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει ένας άλφα καταμερισμός


Vegos is *up and running* -- μη μου ματιάσετε το interface που έστρωσε μόνο του  ::

----------


## ice

Καλα παμε παιδες . Αντε να βρουμε αλλη μια εναλακτικη .

----------


## koki

up indeed!

Καλά πάμε λέμε!!

Ice, ψήνονται κάτι εναλλακτικές, έχω διάφορους μνηστήρες για ένα interface. 

Αλλά αν δω και δε γίνεται τίποτις, θα το βάλω στους γειτόνους 'δωχαμ'.

----------


## nantito

> Εμείς βγαίνουμε κυρίως μέσω Painter- Π.Φάληρο(Στέφανος)(δε θυμάμαι nick)- philip633, για όσα είναι από κέντρο και κάτω (δυτικά κλπ) και κάποια βόρεια (πχ acn) και για τα άλλα βόρεια (πχ.ntua) μέσω pzach-mezger-κλπ.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει ένας άλφα καταμερισμός


Στέφανος - jkond(ρέντη) - Philip633 και από εκεί Β52 ή Dimitris^^^ Γαλάτσι

----------


## koki

ΠΟΥ οδεύει το AWMN?

Τα Νότια έχουν εναλλακτικές και ο nantito link!

ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!

----------


## Pater_Familias

> ΠΟΥ οδεύει το AWMN?
> 
> Τα Νότια έχουν εναλλακτικές και ο nantito link!
> 
> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!


Για αυτό "κοπήκανε" να meeting? Για να οργανωθούμε λέω.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

Πλέον το link με alasondro είναι και πάλι up !!!  ::  

Μετά από κάτι περιπέτειες με τον αέρα και την τάση ανεξαρτησίας του πιάτου τους.... είμαστε και πάλι online !!!  ::

----------


## vegos

> ΠΟΥ οδεύει το AWMN?
> 
> Τα Νότια έχουν εναλλακτικές και ο nantito link!
> 
> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!


Έτσι, για να μην ξεχνάμε τον παλιό καλό καιρό, έκλεισα το link μου σήμερα...

----------


## pavlidisd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jismy
> 
> ΠΟΥ οδεύει το AWMN?
> 
> Τα Νότια έχουν εναλλακτικές και ο nantito link!
> 
> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!
> 
> 
> Έτσι, για να μην ξεχνάμε τον παλιό καλό καιρό, έκλεισα το link μου σήμερα...


Να τολμήσω να ρωτήσω γιατί?

----------


## vegos

> Να τολμήσω να ρωτήσω γιατί?


Για να μην υπάρχουν πολλές εναλλακτικές και κακομαθαίνουμε χεχεχεχε

[πλάκα mode off]

Μάλλον τα έφτυσε χτες βράδυ το τροφοδοτικό. Μόλις επιστρέψω σπίτι, θα το ελέγξω...

Επί τη ευκαιρία τώρα, τον τελευταίο καιρό, εκεί που το traffic ήταν τσίτα στο if μου με Νάσο, τώρα έχει πέσει..

Και ενώ από εσένα τράβαγα μαλιά-κουβάρια, τώρα δεν τραβάω τίποτα... Σπάνια να ανεβάσω πάνω από 5-10ΚΒ/s... 

Any ideas;

----------


## pavlidisd

Εμένα το λινκ με Νάσο πάει μια χαρά( φτου φτου ).

Δοκίμασα μόλις τώρα ftp transfer και έπιανε το λίμιτ που έχει βάλει ο Νάσος σταθερά και συνέχεια (300kB/s)

----------


## Cha0s

Προς Νάσο όμως μήπως δεν παίζει το ίδιο σταθερά;

Δοκίμασες και Upload;

----------


## Ifaistos

> Εμένα το λινκ με Νάσο πάει μια χαρά( φτου φτου ).
> 
> Δοκίμασα μόλις τώρα ftp transfer και έπιανε το λίμιτ που έχει βάλει ο Νάσος σταθερά και συνέχεια (300kB/s)



Χμμμ δεν μπήκε φαίνετε κανά μεγάλο πλοίο στο λιμάνι λόγο της κακοκαιρίας  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Upload στο ftp του Νάσου:



```
Transfer queue completed
Transferred 1 file totaling 16,02 MB in 01:00 (286,64 KBps)
```

----------


## pavlidisd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pavlidisd
> 
> Εμένα το λινκ με Νάσο πάει μια χαρά( φτου φτου ).
> 
> Δοκίμασα μόλις τώρα ftp transfer και έπιανε το λίμιτ που έχει βάλει ο Νάσος σταθερά και συνέχεια (300kB/s)
> 
> 
> 
> Χμμμ δεν μπήκε φαίνετε κανά μεγάλο πλοίο στο λιμάνι λόγο της κακοκαιρίας


Βρε Στέλιο μπέρδεψες τα λινκ...  ::  

Στο Νάσος Hook υπήρχε αυτό το πρόβλημα.  ::  

Εμάς είναι λινκ στα 600μ. και πάνω από στεριά!  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Μετά το τσουνάμι.... ποτέ δεν ξέρεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Upload στο ftp του Νάσου:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Transfer queue completed
> Transferred 1 file totaling 16,02 MB in 01:00 (286,64 KBps)
> ```


Right now: 1,5mbit transfer rate με σένα...
Βελτιώθηκαν τα πράγματα... 

Η ιστορία θα δείξει  ::

----------


## GeoGlx

Well ppl
Είμαι κ εγώ επίσης ένας Γλυφαδιώτης  ::  
Με αποτέλεσμα να παίξω τον ρόλο του "Πελάτη"  ::  
Δεν το έχω ψάξει ακόμη.. ο χρόνος θα δείξει  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Προς το παρόν μένεις και εσύ standby μέχρι να αξιωθώ να στήσω τον πολυπόθητο κόμβο στον αδερφό μου!

Άντε γιατί σε λίγο θα αρχίσετε να μου πετάτε πέτρες!

Ούτε πολιτικός να είμουν!

Από ΘΑ σε ΘΑ σας πάω  ::   ::

----------


## GeoGlx

χεχε, εσύ να 'σαι καλά  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Το link Rallyeman-B52 επανήλθε, αν και ακόμα από πλευράς ρυθμίσεων software γίνονται διάφορα test...

----------


## Cha0s

ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς απότι βλέπω προς Αργυρούπολη μεριά κάτι τα σκίζει όλα πάλι...

Τα πάντα τα πιάνω με -80 θόρυβο όταν όλα τα έπιανα με -95 - -100...

Δεν ξέρω αν για όλα φταίει ένα νέο ap που ξεφύτρωσε σε G πάντως μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και στα 2 βασικά link-εξόδους ...  ::

----------


## takis69

Ενδιαφερομαι να συνδεθω αλλα ειμαι σχετικα σε γουβα πισω απο το γηπεδο αργυρουπολης. Εχω βρει εξπολισμο Grid Anttena 26db, Pci wireless adapter (πιανει λεει 400μ) και καλωδιο ειδικο ΝType 9μ.

Αν αυτα ταιριαζουν και μπορω να κανω δουλεια παρακαλω ας μου απαντησει καποιος.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Ενδιαφερομαι να συνδεθω αλλα ειμαι σχετικα σε γουβα πισω απο το γηπεδο αργυρουπολης. Εχω βρει εξπολισμο Grid Anttena 26db, Pci wireless adapter (πιανει λεει 400μ) και καλωδιο ειδικο ΝType 9μ.
> 
> Αν αυτα ταιριαζουν και μπορω να κανω δουλεια παρακαλω ας μου απαντησει καποιος.


Tί κάρτα έχεις και ποιά κεραία;

----------


## Cha0s

Τελικά μετά από μήνες το link koki-cha0s είναι πλέον παρελθόν.


Είναι το μόνο link που δεν αντιμετώπιζει πρόβλημα θορύβου κλπ.
Είανι το μόνο link που έπαιζε πάντα σταθερά.
Είναι το μόνο link που έχουμε στα περίπου 3-4χμ απίστευτα καθαρή οπτική επαφή.

Δυστυχώς όλα αυτά όμως δεν επιτρέπουν πλέων να υπάρχει αυτό το λινκ.

Ο ιστός που ήταν το πιάτο δεν είναι πλέων ιστός οπότε και καταργήθηκε το link.

Προσωρινά βρέθηκε άλλη λύση η οποία έπρεπε να είχε γίνει εδώ και μήνες.
Γύρισε ο Painter ένα Interface Προς εμένα και παίζει λίαν επιοικώς χάλια  :: 
Τέλος της βδομάδας άμα είναι θα κάνω και εγώ καλύτερη στόχευση γιατί τώρα κοιτάει στην κόκι το πιάτο.

Πάντως πιάνω 2 AP σε G τα οποία δεν υπήρχαν παλαιότερα και ξαφνικά έχω ειδικά με την Andrew -80 μέχρι και -70(!!!!) θόρυβο όταν πριν είχα -90 με -100...

Αχ αχχχχχχχ

----------


## koki

Σταμάτα να γκρινιάζεις. Εάν δε βγει το link με το Στέφανο, θα κάνω ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι μου.

----------


## Cha0s

> Σταμάτα να γκρινιάζεις. Εάν δε βγει το link με το Στέφανο, θα κάνω ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι μου.


Θα βγει link μην μασάς  ::  

Έχει ήδη δρομολογηθεί το θέμα!

Θα βγει άλφα άλφα λινκ σου λεω!
Πρώτο πράμα!
Τεφαρίκι!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Μην ξεχνάτε και το meeting το Σάββατο στις 12:00 στην πλατεία της Βούλας ! 

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

----------


## slncr

Γεια χαρα..Μενω στο Ελληνικο(ανω της Βουλιαγμενης).Ξερει κανεις αν μπορω να συνεθω στο δικτυο ως πελατης?ψαχνω στο nodeDB αλλα δεν βρισκω καποιον κοντα μου.Ευχαριστω

----------


## papashark

> Γεια χαρα..Μενω στο Ελληνικο(ανω της Βουλιαγμενης).Ξερει κανεις αν μπορω να συνεθω στο δικτυο ως πελατης?ψαχνω στο nodeDB αλλα δεν βρισκω καποιον κοντα μου.Ευχαριστω


Δεν ψάχνεις σωστά, γιατί υπάρχει ΑΡ κοντά σου για να συνδεθείς.

Τι Node# έχεις πάρει ?

----------


## Painter

Ισως να μπορείς να συνδεθείς σε εμένα
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... nodeid=302
Εχεις κάνει εγγραφή στη nodedb? Αν όχι ακόμη, κάνε για να δούμε που κοντά είσαι μήπως και καταλάβουμε τι βλέπεις. Πώς πάς απο θέα και πρός τα πού βλέπεις απο το σημείο που μπορείς να βάλεις την κεραία.

----------


## vegos

> Ισως να μπορείς να συνδεθείς σε εμένα
> http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... nodeid=302
> Εχεις κάνει εγγραφή στη nodedb? Αν όχι ακόμη, κάνε για να δούμε που κοντά είσαι μήπως και καταλάβουμε τι βλέπεις. Πώς πάς απο θέα και πρός τα πού βλέπεις απο το σημείο που μπορείς να βάλεις την κεραία.


Υπερκόμβος έχεις γίνει ρε.. Παίρνεις και τους clients του Cha0s...

Τουνταμπγιου-τουνταμπγιου-τουνταμγπιου-τελια-κομ.

----------


## Belibem

> Τουνταμπγιου-τουνταμπγιου-τουνταμγπιου-τελια-κομ.


τελια!
Φεγγαρακι μο λαμπρο φεγκε μου να παρπατω 
να πεγαινω στο σκολιο ... γιο γιο  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Βασικά το Access Point μου το έχω κατεβάσει καθώς εδώ και ένα χρόνο δεν είχα ούτε έναν client ούτε υπήρξε καν το ενδιαφέρον από κανέναν να συνδεθεί σε μένα.

Τώρα με 4 bb-links μου είναι δύσκολο λόγω καναλιών να βάλω AP.
Εκτώς και αν..............  ::

----------


## slncr

> Ισως να μπορείς να συνδεθείς σε εμένα
> http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... nodeid=302
> Εχεις κάνει εγγραφή στη nodedb? Αν όχι ακόμη, κάνε για να δούμε που κοντά είσαι μήπως και καταλάβουμε τι βλέπεις. Πώς πάς απο θέα και πρός τα πού βλέπεις απο το σημείο που μπορείς να βάλεις την κεραία.


Nodeid #4449.Θεα εχω προς τη Θαλασσα και ενα ανοιγμα προς βουνο.Μενω σε 2ο οροφο 3οροφης πολ/κιας.για ταρατσα λιγο δυσκολο.

----------


## papashark

> ...για ταρατσα λιγο δυσκολο.


για λινκ λίγο δύσκολο χωρίς ταράτσα....

----------


## SS

εγω πάλι τα έχω στήσει όλα αλλα σήμα της προκοπής μόνος μου δεν εχω καταφέρει να βρω  :: 

nodeID#4359

μπας και μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς...? :S

----------


## Painter

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, δέν έχεις επιτρέψει το Zoom στη NodeDB οπότε δέν μπορώ να καταλάβω που ακριβώς είσαι για να κάνω μια εκτίμηση.
Εχουμε και λέμε: Ελληνικο/Σούρμενα, πάνω απο τη Βουλιαγμένης.
Δυτικά της Ιασωνίδου? Πιό πάνω απο την εκκλησία?
Οδός? LAT/LON? Κατιτίς?
Απο θάλασσα μή περιμένεις να δείς ΑΡ στην περιοχή σου, Προς το βουνό μπορείς να βλέπεις μέχρι και πάνω απο 100 μοίρες αλλα εγώ σου πέφτω πρός την κατεύθυνση του βορρά αν μάντεψα καλά το που είσαι.

----------


## SS

το ζούμ δεν φαίνεται? :S

Είμαι στο ύψος του Θουκιδίδειου Λυκείου στον Άλιμο (οδός Μεγίστης)

----------


## Cha0s

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=152225#152225

----------


## Cha0s

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=153249#153249

----------


## Cha0s

Τα Νότια Προάστια αποκτούν νέα έξοδο προς το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο!

Χθες αργά το βράδυ έπαιξε τελικά το link Cha0s-Stefanos.
Μετά από πολύωρο μπλα μπλα στο τηλέφωνο με τον Philip633 καταφέραμε να κάνουμε το link να παίξει αξιοπρεπώς.

Θα δούμε πως θα πάει μέσα στην βδομάδα.

Σειρά έχει το link με Painter να αναβαθμιστεί  ::  

Και να βγει και link προς Γλυφάδα επιτέλους!


Ελληνικό/Αργυρούπολη έχουν αυτή την στιγμή εξόδους από:

Ripper>Ifaistos>AWMN
Koki>Digeni>Magla>AWMN
Koki>Digeni>Dsfak>Alasondro>MEW>AWMN
Cha0s>Stefanos>Jkond>Philip633>AWMN
Cha0s>Kasiharis>Chris69>Exoticom>Ifaistos>AWMN

Μας βλέπω αρκετά ανεβασμένους!
Έλα να γουστάρουμεεεεε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

Μπραβο παιδες

----------


## slncr

καταρχήν δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν επιτρέπει το zoom (εμένα πάντως μου επιτρέπει), αλλά είμαι 400m (283deg) από τον cha0s. Όπως και να έχει, έκανα scan στην περιοχή με μια yagi και μια orinoco pcmcia (φαντάζομαι γύρω στα 18-20db σύνολο). Έπασα σήμα του painter (χωρίς να καταφέρω να συνδεθώ). Επίσης έπιασα τον #1832 ο οποίος βρίσκεται Κορυδαλλό (ή κάποιος έχει βάλει λάθος ssid ή κάτι πολύ περίεργο γίνεται). Ύπαρχει κάποιος στην περιοχή που υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγάλω σταθερό link με πιάτο & feeder, ή ντζάμπα κόπος?

(nodedb #4449)

----------


## Cha0s

Για πες που ακριβώς είσαι.

Ίσως κανονίσουμε κανένα bb-link και να σηκώσεις access point για το Ελληνικό αν ενδιαφέρεσαι καθώς εγώ είμαι full από κανάλια για να σηκώσω AP.

Αν έχεις και καλή θέα προς Γλυφάδα θα είναι πολύ καλό για την κάλυψη της και για εναλλακτικές προς αυτήν πέρα από τα links που ετοιμάζουμε!  ::

----------


## slncr

Βρισκομαι πισω απο το super market παπαγεωργιου.Η θεα προς γλυφαδα δεν ειναι η καλυτερη.
chaos :εσυ που βρισκεσαι?

----------


## Cha0s

Στο όρεξη νάχεις (Athens Uno Gril κατά Τζέκο  ::   ::  ) απέναντι!!!

----------


## koki

```
mtr -c 50 -r www.spirosco.awmn
HOST: kounavi                     Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. router.koko.awmn              0.0%    50    0.3   0.7   0.2   8.1   1.2
  2. gw-koko.painter.awmn          0.0%    50    2.7   5.7   2.6  42.0   7.0
  3. gw-painter.cha0s.awmn         0.0%    50    4.5   7.2   4.1  19.2   2.9
  4. gw-router2.cha0s.awmn         0.0%    50    5.3   8.8   4.5  61.4   8.6
  5. gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn        0.0%    50   11.7  10.8   5.2  30.1   4.6
  6. gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn        0.0%    50    8.3  12.7   5.5  39.8   6.3
  7. gw-jkond.philip633.awmn       0.0%    50   17.3  13.3   6.4  32.2   5.0
  8. ns2.philip633.awmn            0.0%    50   16.5  13.7   7.1  38.0   6.4
  9. gw-philip633.b52.awmn         0.0%    50   25.9  14.1   8.6  31.1   4.3
 10. ns2.b52.awmn                  0.0%    50   12.0  13.6   6.8  39.4   5.3
 11. gw-b52.spirosco.awmn          0.0%    50   17.0  15.7   7.0  58.1   8.6
 12. www.spirosco.awmn             0.0%    50   13.6  15.2   8.4  26.3   4.4
```

Αχχχχ.. αυτά είναι !

----------


## Cha0s

Χάλια είναι αλλά οκ  ::  


Παίζει ένα μικρό traffic πέρι τα 5-6mbit με stefano γιαυτό και είναι λίγο ασταθή τα Pings.

Υπομονή να τελειώσουν οι leechers  ::

----------


## Painter

Το λίνκ μου με ripper μάς άφησε χρόνους μιάς και μια μονοκατοικία αποφάσισε να ψηλώσει στους 5 ορόφους ακριβώς εκεί που βλέπω προς τον Τάσο.

Το νέο λίνκ με το Gollum θα περιμένει να γυρίσει ο Νίκος απο τις διακοπές του για να λειτουργήσει.

Υπάρχει σε λειτουργία και ένα ΑΡ με 19άρα PAW σε οριζόντια που κοιτάει προς τα νότια μου δηλαδή Τερψιθέα/όρια με Αργυρούπολη. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να μου σφυρίξει ένα PM.

----------


## Cha0s

Υπάρχει και από εμένα διαθέσιμο interface για link.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μου λέει να κανονίσω να του γυρίσω πιάτο...

----------


## Gollum

> Το νέο λίνκ με το Gollum θα περιμένει να γυρίσει ο Νίκος απο τις διακοπές του για να λειτουργήσει.


χαιρετω ολους το νοτιους!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
μολις τωρα γυρισα απο τις διακοπες μου και ειμαι ετοιμος να τελειωσω το στησιμο του κομβου μου αμεσα, ξεκινωντας απο αυριο. οποτε βαγγελη και στεφανε να ειστε σε ετοιμοτητα  ::   ::   ::   ::  .χεχεχεχε

----------


## Cha0s

Και όταν άλλοι ασχολούνται με το γιατί χάσανε το awmn.gr (  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ) άλλοι τρώνε ώρες στις ταράτσες.... (κάπου το έχω ξαναπεί αυτό  ::  )


Το backbone των Νοτίων Προαστίων πυκνώνει και δυναμώνει με ένα bb-κόμβο ακόμα στην περιοχή της Αργυρούπολης!

Στήθηκε μετά από πολλές ώρες προσπαθειών (λόγω χαλασμένης μνήμης - φτηνιάρικής  ::  ) ο κόμβος και έβγαλε το πρώτο του backbone link με τον Painter #302.

Μέγιστο σήμα με μέγιστη ισχύ και όχι τέλεια στόχευση περί τα -65dB.

Στο πρόγραμμα είναι το 2ο bb-link με TNS #2494 στην Άνω Γλυφάδα και υπάρχει χώρος για άλλο ένα bb-link και άπλετη θέα προς πολλές περιοχές.


Καλωρίζικος ο κόμβος Νίκο (Gollum).

Για traces δοκιμάστε: 10.20.221.1

----------


## dti

> Και όταν άλλοι ασχολούνται με το γιατί χάσανε το awmn.gr (      ) άλλοι τρώνε ώρες στις ταράτσες.... (κάπου το έχω ξαναπεί αυτό  )


Θεωρώ εντελώς *προκλητικό* και αφορμή για flame το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο.
Για να το λες σημαίνει οτι είσαι σε θέση να γνωρίζεις οτι όσοι ασχολούνται με την κλοπή του awmn.gr δεν ασχολούνται με το στήσιμο νέων links ή με τη βελτίωση όσων ήδη υπάρχουν.
Ή μάλλον διεκδικείς την αποκλειστικότητα σε ότι στήνεται με τις ώρες στις ταράτσες...

Κι αν θες εξήγησέ μας τα γελάκια (  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ).
Είναι επειδή αποδέχεσαι την κίνηση του stoidis; 
Είναι επειδή το φχαριστιέσαι αφού φαίνεται να έχασε ο Σύλλογος κάτι πολύτιμο;
Ή μήπως χαίρεσαι (όπως κάποιος άλλος...) γιατί το σωματείο θα μπει σε έξοδα για να επαναποκτήσει αυτό που δικαιωματικά του ανήκει;

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Και όταν άλλοι ασχολούνται με το γιατί χάσανε το awmn.gr (      ) άλλοι τρώνε ώρες στις ταράτσες.... (κάπου το έχω ξαναπεί αυτό  )
> 
> 
> Θεωρώ εντελώς *προκλητικό* και αφορμή για flame το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο.
> Για να το λες σημαίνει οτι είσαι σε θέση να γνωρίζεις οτι όσοι ασχολούνται με την κλοπή του awmn.gr δεν ασχολούνται με το στήσιμο νέων links ή με τη βελτίωση όσων ήδη υπάρχουν.
> Ή μάλλον διεκδικείς την αποκλειστικότητα σε ότι στήνεται με τις ώρες στις ταράτσες...
> 
> ...


Μα είναι δυνατόν ??????

----------


## alasondro

Α ναι και μεγειά τον κόμβο!!!
Με dsfak θα γίνει τελικά ή δεν υπάρχει οπτική????

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Και όταν άλλοι ασχολούνται με το γιατί χάσανε το awmn.gr (      ) άλλοι τρώνε ώρες στις ταράτσες.... (κάπου το έχω ξαναπεί αυτό  )
> 
> 
> Θεωρώ εντελώς *προκλητικό* και αφορμή για flame το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο.
> Για να το λες σημαίνει οτι είσαι σε θέση να γνωρίζεις οτι όσοι ασχολούνται με την κλοπή του awmn.gr δεν ασχολούνται με το στήσιμο νέων links ή με τη βελτίωση όσων ήδη υπάρχουν.
> Ή μάλλον διεκδικείς την αποκλειστικότητα σε ότι στήνεται με τις ώρες στις ταράτσες...
> 
> ...


Τι να εξηγήσω;
Απάντησες μόνος σου.
Σε θυμάμαι σαν το μόνο άτομο που γνώριζε απέξω κάθε κόμβο του δικτύου και πως είναι το backbone και βλέπω ότι δεν έκανες ούτε ένα σχόλιο για το ότι στήθηκε ένας νέος κόμβος.

Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν καν τα όσα ανέφερες για το θέμα του domain.
Δεν έχω καμία σχέση με το θέμα ούτε θέλω να μπλεχτώ.
Προτιμώ να απέχω όσο γίνεται από όλα αυτά και να είμαι τυπικά μέλος (Τους λόγους δεν τους ξέρεις και δεν θέλω να τους υποθέσεις - πάντως είχα μεγαλύτερες φιλοδοξίες σαν μέλος αλλά κάποια άλλα ή μάλλον κάποιο άλλο μέλος τις βύθισε...).

Από το να ξεσπάω λοιπόν στο φόρουμ και να βγάζω την ενέργεια μου σε αυτό προτίμησα να συνεχίσω αυτό που ξεκίνησα δειλά δειλά και που σαν σημείο αναφοράς για μένα είσαι εσύ όταν ήρθα να πάρω τον πρώτο μου εξοπλισμό (ένα Cisco AP) από σένα και ντρεπόμουν να μιλήσω μην πω καμία κοτσάνα ώντας άσχετος.

Το ότι ασχολούμαι ακόμα εν μέρη είναι δικό σου αποτέλεσμα αφού με παρότρυνες εκείνο το βράδυ να δούμε τι μπορούμε στην περιοχή μου αφού δεν υπήρχε κανείς τότε.
Και σήμερα έχει φτάσει να περνάνε αρκετά άτομα από εκεί.
Το ότι περνάνε ώρες ώρες και σχεδόν όλα τα νότια προάστια από μένα (αν πέσει κάτι άλλο αλλού) δεν οφείλεται στα 2700 ποστ μου (είμαι πολυλογάς το ξέρω) αλλά στην δουλειά που έχει πέσει στις ταράτσες.
Φυσικά δεν απαξιώνω άλλα μέλη που είναι σαφέστατα πιο δραστήρια και ενεργά από μένα αλλά το ζουμί σε αυτό που λέω είναι ότι το φόρουμ υποτίθεται ότι είναι εργαλείο για να συννενοούμαστε για την εξέλιξη του δικτύου και όχι για την εξέλιξη των domains του συλλόγου...

Από ένα σημείο και μετά αισθάνομαι ότι με έχεις παρεξηγήσει Δαμιανέ και με στεναχωρεί αυτό.
Το να υπάρχουν διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις σε κάποια θέματα δεν είναι μειονέκτημα αλλά πρωτέρημα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.
Το όραμα παραμένει σχετικά ίδιο...
Εσύ (απόσο καταλαβαίνω) θες να δεις ένα δίκτυο που να καλύπτει όλη την Αττική και όχι μόνο και εγώ ένα δίκτυο που να καλύπτει την περιοχή μου όσο καλύτερα γίνεται (μιας και δεν έχω την δύναμη να βοηθήσω παραπέρα).

Και οι δύο νοιαζόμαστε για το δίκτυο σε κάθε περίπτωση.
Ο Σύλλογος θα έπρεπε να είναι εργαλείο του δικτύου (όπωςκαι το φόρουμ όπως ανέφερα) και όχι το δίκτυο εργαλείο του Συλλόγου.
Όταν ξεκαθαριστούν αυτά ίσως να αλλάξει η στάση πολλών δυσαρεστημένων.

Προς το παρών συνεχίζω εγώ άσχετα με το αν το domain μείνει στον Στοίδη ή στον Σύλλογο.
Γιατί;
Γιατί είτε έχουμε το awmn.gr είτε όχι το δίκτυο θα δουλέυει και πάλι.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

Φιλικά πάντα (και το εννοώ),
Βαγγέλης.

----------


## koki

> Με dsfak θα γίνει τελικά ή δεν υπάρχει οπτική????


Χάζεψες;

Αφού βγήκε καλά το koki-digenis-dsfak είπαμε το αφήνουμε το σενάριο :>

Έχουμε άλλα χωσίματα για τον Gollum!

----------


## vegos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> Με dsfak θα γίνει τελικά ή δεν υπάρχει οπτική????
> 
> 
> Χάζεψες;
> 
> Αφού βγήκε καλά το koki-digenis-dsfak είπαμε το αφήνουμε το σενάριο :>
> 
> Έχουμε άλλα χωσίματα για τον Gollum!


4,5mbit ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ χθες το βράδυ από Gollum...

Διαδρομή:

vegos->thanasis->koki->painter(?)->gollum

Καλά είναι....

----------


## Gollum

παιδες χαιρετω και εγω.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ο νεος κομβος στην αργυρουπολη ειναι γεγονος! το node id μου ειναι το #2586. 
με τον painter , το λινκ ειναι πολυ καλο αλλα θελει ελαχιστο κεντραρισμα. μεσα στις επομενες μερες θα γινει και αυτο.
επισης να αναφερω οτι μιλησα με tns και ειπαμε οτι θα γινει και αυτο το λινκ μεταξυ μας *αμεσα* (τωρα γυρισε και αυτος απο τις διακοπες του). παντως απο μενα ολα τα υλικα υπαρχουν εκτος απο το pigtail για την senao.
τωρα σε οτι αφορα ενα τριτο λινκ (ελα τωρα που γυριζει...  ::   ::   ::  ) εγω ειμαι μεσα και θα χαρω πολυ αν γινει κατι (με ifaisto για παραδειγμα).

Να σηειωσω εξ αρχης , οτι προς το παρον δεν υπαρχει σκοπος να μπει ομνη στην ταρατσα πανω , χωρις αυτο να ειναι απολυτο για το μελλον.Πρωτευουν παντα , για μενα , τα bb links  ::   ::   ::

----------


## makrisv

Ρε παιδιά, κανείς που να έχει όρεξη για κανένα bb link προς Άνω Γλυφάδα. Είμαι σε καλό μέρος, και δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλο εδώ στα πέριξ. Please message me..! Κόμβος 6445!

----------


## costas43gr

> Ρε παιδιά, κανείς που να έχει όρεξη για κανένα bb link προς Άνω Γλυφάδα. Είμαι σε καλό μέρος, και δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλο εδώ στα πέριξ. Please message me..! Κόμβος 6445!


Για ριξε μια πιο καλη ματια στο wind στα 700μετρα ειναι ο κομβος 5000, για ριξε κανενα pm ή email και ελα σε επαφη, πιο αμεση.
Οπτικη δειχνει οτι εχετε.  ::

----------


## makrisv

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από makrisv
> 
> Ρε παιδιά, κανείς που να έχει όρεξη για κανένα bb link προς Άνω Γλυφάδα. Είμαι σε καλό μέρος, και δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλο εδώ στα πέριξ. Please message me..! Κόμβος 6445!
> 
> 
> Για ριξε μια πιο καλη ματια στο wind στα 700μετρα ειναι ο κομβος 5000, για ριξε κανενα pm ή email και ελα σε επαφη, πιο αμεση.
> Οπτικη δειχνει οτι εχετε.


Έχω μιλήσει με τον 5000 και έχει μπλέξει με τις δουλειές, με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχει χρόνο για στήσιμο καινούργιων πραγμάτων. Έτσι ψάχνω και για κανέναν άλλο που να είναι πιο μακριά. Έτσι κι αλλιώς ψήνομαι για 2-3 bb-links... για να δυναμώσει η περιοχή..!

----------


## Cha0s

Λίγη υπομονή να ξεμπερδέψω με κάτι προβλήματα υγείας που παίζουν, να χαλαρώσω και από την δουλειά και θα γίνει πλήρης αναβάθμιση στον κόμβο του αδερφού μου που έχει πολλές προοπτικές και θέα!

Εναλλακτικά μπορώ σχετικά άμεσα να σου γυρίσω μία Pacific Wireless 15άρα που έχω και κάθεται ώστε να βγείτε στο δίκτυο προσωρινά μέχρι να σχεδιάσουμε καλύτερα το BB στην Γλυφάδα τώρα που υπάρχει κίνηση  ::

----------


## makrisv

> Λίγη υπομονή να ξεμπερδέψω με κάτι προβλήματα υγείας που παίζουν, να χαλαρώσω και από την δουλειά και θα γίνει πλήρης αναβάθμιση στον κόμβο του αδερφού μου που έχει πολλές προοπτικές και θέα!
> 
> Εναλλακτικά μπορώ σχετικά άμεσα να σου γυρίσω μία Pacific Wireless 15άρα που έχω και κάθεται ώστε να βγείτε στο δίκτυο προσωρινά μέχρι να σχεδιάσουμε καλύτερα το BB στην Γλυφάδα τώρα που υπάρχει κίνηση



Cha0s μην μου λες τέτοια πράγματα..... Σάββατο βράδυ.... Δεν ξέρω που έχει εφημερίες............. που είναι τα χάπια μου...................!!! Πότε μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό είπαμε? Το ξέρω έχω γίνει κουραστικός, αλλά έχω πάθει ψύχωση!!!

----------


## Cha0s

Αύριο υπάρχει μία πιθανότητα να ανέβω ταράτσα για κάτι μικροαλλαγές.

Θα κοιτάξω μήπως βρω κάποια πρόχειρη καρτούλα (πρέπει να έχω κάπου κάτι cisco...) & καλώδιο να σου γυρίσω την Pacific αν είναι  ::

----------


## ckorakas

Καλημέρα, 

Λέω να στήσω κάτι στο Ελληνικό στην Ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας 
Κομβος 6505

Εχω και το λέω κανα δυο χρόνια ... τελικά θα το κάνω (είχα ξεκινήσει με τον κόμβο 2415 ... στα Ιλίσια αλλά μετακόμισα πρίν προλάβω ... τυχανε και κάτι στραβές με ομαδικές ... )

Θέλω να στήσω κάτι περισσότερο για το AWMN παρά για μένα (να τρέχει κανα service για τους υπόλοιπους) ... ειμαι ουτως η άλλως καρφωμένος ολη μέρα στο PC στην δουλειά ... οπότε θα ασχοληθώ ... ισως τα Σαβ/ακα...

Εχω ένα παλιό PC (PentiumII), και διαθέτω και το πολύ 300 ευρώ για αγορά εξοπλισμού ...

Εσείς ξερετε τι χρειάζεστε στην περιοχή (backbone, AP ?)... τεχνικός δεν είμαι οπότε θα χρειαστώ ενα χεράκι ... 

Είμαι πολύ κοντα στον Cha0s ... Ροδοπόλεως 52

----------


## Cha0s

Σου προτείνω σε πρώτη φάση να συνδεθείς ως client σε μένα μιας και είσαι πολύ κοντά, να δεις την όλη φάση και ύστερα αναλόγως τις ορέξεις σου και την τσέπη σου (  ::  ) προχωράς σε backbone κόμβος  ::  


Αν υπάρχει διάθεση και χρόνος μπορούμε να στήσουμε μελλοντικά ένα δυνατό bb-link μεταξύ μας και κάποια από τα bblinks μου να πάνε σε σένα μιας και έχουν μαζευτεί 8 σε μένα  ::  


Δυστυχώς αυτό το ΣΚ είμαι πνιγμένος στην δουλεια αλλιώς να κανονίζαμε Mini-scan να δούμε τι βλέπεις  ::  

Το κανονίζουμε από βδομάδα αν είναι που θα ελευθερωθεί και η pacific wireless grid μου.

----------


## ckorakas

μεσοβδόμαδα λίγο δύσκολα ... κάθομαι στην δουλειά μέχρι αργα ... 

Αν θέλεις (και ο καιρος είναι εντάξει) το κανονίζουμε για το επόμενο Σ/Κ

lets get the ball rolling !!!  ::  

Αντε να δούμε ... 

Απο περιέργεια ... πόσο πάει να στήσει Backbone  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Βασικά και εγώ δουλεύω καθημερινές οπότε το ΣΚ σίγουρα βολεύει περισσότερο.

Τώρα για το ερώτημα σου εξαρτάται από διάφορους παράγωντες.

Για κάθε backbone link υπολόγιζε:

20-25euro το πιάτο.
10-15euro το feeder.
5-10euro το καλώδιο.
40-45ευρώ η κάρτα.
5ευρώ το pigtail.
5-10ευρώ ότι άλλο χρειαστεί (κάνα βυσμα κλπ...)

Τα παραπάνω προυποθέτουν:
Ιστό και router κοντά στον ιστό.

Για τον ιστό δεν μπορώ να πω κάποια τιμή αφού εξαρτάται από την ταράτσα σου, την θέα σου, τα σημεία στήριξης σου και φυσικά την τσέπη σου  ::  

Για router αν υποθέσουμε πως θα έχεις 2 αναβαθμισμένα links ένας Celeron/PentiumIII 450 και πάνω με 128MB Ram θα χρειαστεί για να παίξει άνετα και με προοπτικές για 3ο και 4ο Bblink.

Οπότε χοντρικά χοντρικά για κάθε interface/bb-link υπολόγιζε 100ευρώ.
Συν τα αρχικά έξοδα για το στήσιμο του router* και του ιστού.

*Υπάρχει η περίπτωση να μπει σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί ο router ώστε να είναι στεγανοποιημένος από βροχές κλπ οπότε μιλάμε για κάποιο εξτρά κόστος για το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτι.

----------


## alexport

Είδα το sticky για το DNS (λιγο αργα ειναι η αληθεια..  ::  ) Primary ή secondary μπαινει αυτο??? Εκτος απο το συγκεκριμμενο ποιο αλλο παιζει για την περιοχη?

----------

